# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فکس به سازمان سنجش

## arash9

نحوه ارسال فکس به سازمان سنجش رو کسی
میدونه چجوریه؟
کافینت انجام میده؟

----------


## faezeh_r

دفتر پیشخوان دولت تشریف ببرین انجام میدن

----------

